# Suche Drucker, der nicht nach 2 Jahren kaputt geht



## CosmoCortney (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
diese Woche ist mein Canon-Drucker (MG5350) gestorben. Mittem beim Drucken. Er lässt sich nichtmehr einschalten. Habe auch versucht ihn einige Zeit lang vom Netz zu bringen. Aber alle Bemühungen sind aussichtslos. Dabei drucke ich vielleicht nur 1 - 3 mal im Monat etwas.
Dabei war ich mit den Leistungen (bis auf die Tinten-Inkontinenz) sehr zufrieden. 

Daher, gibt es einen Hersteller, bei dem man sich darauf verlassen kann, dass der Drucker lange hält?
Es sollte ein All-in-one Drucker sein, mit W-Lan Support, der auch scannen kann. Was mir auch wichtig ist, dass es Dritthersteller für günstige Tintenpatronen oder Tonerrollen gibt.

Danke fürs Lesen


----------



## FrozenPie (5. Mai 2015)

CosmoCortney schrieb:


> Daher, gibt es einen Hersteller, bei dem man sich darauf verlassen kann, dass der Drucker lange hält?



Also ich hab mit Druckern von HP sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Ding rennt seit ca. 3+ Jahren (oder doch schon fast 5?) ohne Mucken, trotz nur einem Jahr Garantie. Und das Ding wurde nicht gerade wenig benutzt 

Ist dieser hier, falls es dich interessiert: HP OfficeJet 4500w G510n


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht solltest du dann eher zu einem Laserdrucker wechseln.


----------



## DARPA (5. Mai 2015)

Wir haben in der Firma überall Brother Laserdrucker. Die laufen seit Jahren ohne Probleme. Und die werden oft vergewaltigt  Hab mir deshalb auch privat einen geholt als Tintenstrahler und bin zufrieden. 

Viele Modelle haben eine geschlossene Papierkassette, was den Einzug vor Schmutz schützt. Mein Gerät hat z.B. auch eine automatische Kopfreinigung, die in regelmäßigen Abständen durchgeführt wird. Beides von Vorteil, wenn man den Drucker wenig nutzt.
Verbrauchsmaterial ist glaube etwas teurer als bei anderen Herstellern, aber wenn man wenig druckt, wird dieser Faktor ja auch kleiner.


----------



## norse (6. Mai 2015)

Brother .... Iiiihhh ... Egal  mein Tipp für so seltenes Drücken:. Geldrucker , die trocknen nicht ein


----------



## zinki (6. Mai 2015)

Also des mit Druckern ist echt immer so eine Sache. Die Hardwarewelt ist immer im Wandel und wenn ich vor dem Druckerkauf stehe, frage ich mich jedes mal ob sich in der Sparte Drucker etwas über die Jahre getan hat. 

Bei seltener Nutzung hast du halt immer das Problem des Eintrocknens der Tinte(npatrone/n). Die Reinigung der Düsen kostet dann halt leider auch immer nicht gerade wenig Tinte. Laser ist dafür meist teurerer und - wenn er im gleichen Zimmer wie es Bett o. a. ständiger Aufenthaltsraum steht - nicht gerade gesundheitsförderlich auf Grund des Tonerstaubs.

Eine weitere Alternative wäre ein CopyShop in deiner Nähe. Hier spielen halt Faktoren wie Öffnungszeiten, Kosten für eine Seite, etc. eine Rolle bzw. ob das, was du druckst, dir meistens am Wochenende oder Nachts einfällt .

Also ich persönlich habe noch nicht die Eierlegendewollmilchsau unter den Druckern gefunden. 

Feststellen lässt sich nur immer wieder: "Wer am Drucker selbst spart, greift meist bei den Patronen tiefer in die Tasche".


----------



## taks (6. Mai 2015)

Also die HP sind recht robust und funktionieren soweit gut. Natürlich ist es auch ein bisschen eine Preisfrage.
Hab mir vor drei Jahren den Vorgänger von dem hier geholt: HP LaserJet Pro 300 Color M351a 
Der druckt einfach immer fleissig vor sich hin. 
Und wenn nicht kann man ihn mit seinen 20kg auch mit Schwung durch die Eingangstüre vom HP-Büro werfen


----------



## dsdenni (6. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit Druckern von HP sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Ding rennt seit ca. 3+ Jahren (oder doch schon fast 5?) ohne Mucken, trotz nur einem Jahr Garantie. Und das Ding wurde nicht gerade wenig benutzt
> 
> Ist dieser hier, falls es dich interessiert: HP OfficeJet 4500w G510n


Mein Officejet 4500 rennt seit 2010 noch sehr gut!


----------



## DARPA (6. Mai 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Brother .... Iiiihhh ...



Du sollst ja nicht dran lecken


----------

